# IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT!!!



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hey, Everyone!!!!Today February 3rd is Nikki's Birthday...







Wishing a Great one to a Great One!








BQ


----------



## Reege (Dec 20, 2000)

My best wishes to you Nikki!Hope you are feeling better....or just enough to party and enjoy your birthday!!Have an awesome day!!







Reege


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Have a good one "kiddo"


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh gosh! Thanks BQ!Yup, i turn 20 today- scary huh. Not a teenager anymore.Im still kind of ill though (ugh), i've lost my voice! Everyone at home gets a rest.Anyway, cheers m'dears.Spliffy.


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Happy Birthday Nikki. Only 3 years to catch up.Jamie


----------



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

Happy birthday Nikki, have a good 'un.







WaveyPS: I just got two litres of Finlandia vodka brought back from France for me. You're welcome to come and share it with me in sunny Lufbra







But with all the snow about, I think I'll just have to drink yours for you.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hey, we will meet up sometime! Save some of that vodka.


----------



## LittleBonJoviGirl (Nov 30, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, NIKKI!







May you have a happy, healthy, blessed day and an equally happy, healthy, and blessed year ahead of you!


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)




----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

Nikki!! Hope you have a great day and feel better soon!


----------

